# P-40 Tricks



## Snorts (Jul 8, 2009)

A story from my Dad, who flew the P-40 (among other birds).

Dad said that one of the pilots in the P-40 community, and fighter pilot community at large that everyone knew about and admired was Don Gentile. He tells of a technique Gentile used that a lot of people copied, and a lot tried to copy.

The P-40's landing gear normally would come up slowly and clunkily. Gentile would get going down the runway and rock the wings so only one wheel was on the pavement and hit the retract switch. With the hydraulics only moving one strut, it would snap into the well, and then he would rotate and the other gear would snap up. Gentile would get to maneuver speed much faster than people using the traditional method, the plane leaving the ground virtually cleaned up already.

Now, if you think about the timing of this, that is pretty cool, and Dad said his ability to do that, to have even thought about it was pretty cool.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 8, 2009)

Gotta be very good to do that. Little jiggle in the stick and you've bent a prop, probably without any ground ahead to crash into. 

But done right, it must've been cool.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2009)

Man that woulda been a sight to see! Not much wiggle-room, as Tim said, but still....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 8, 2009)

Quite a feat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2009)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty cool indeed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2009)

And I'm sure likely not SOP. One mistake and you get an instant ground loop or total gear collapse. While cool, how much time could this have possibly saved even in the most urgent scramble? Sounds unnecessarily dangerous.


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's another reason He's the greatest fighter pilot of all time....Ya gotta love Gentile...


----------



## Snorts (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> And I'm sure likely not SOP. One mistake and you get an instant ground loop or total gear collapse. While cool, how much time could this have possibly saved even in the most urgent scramble? Sounds unnecessarily dangerous.



Ya think? 
Everyone knows the results of his last few seconds in a 4th FG P-51 at Debden, right?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I think, Snorts. I have nothing disparaging to say about Gentile's contributions as a fighter pilot. I have nothing but admiration and respect for his contributions as a warrior. Ultimate respect.

But that does not necessarily mean that you have to support all of his exploits. I would say the same of many Aces. I don't recall the WWII fighter pilot ace off the top of my head, but here is an example. This pilot decided that he would "impress" the US bomb group located in a nearby airfield in England and requested a low pass. He was granted permission. He performs a barrel roll and bends a wing tip. He admitted afterward how stupid he felt for demoralizing the bomber crews with his stupid stunt. He ended up an ace. It was cool, but that was not SOP and unnecessarily dangerous by his own admission.

I've got many more. So yeah. I think.

To Mr. Gentile.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 10, 2009)

Or Kobbler Kain, highest ranking RAF ace in 1940 France. Killed in a low level "beatup" of his airfield on his way back to England. More bad news for the RAF in a Campaign that had nothing but bad news.


----------



## Snorts (Jul 10, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah I think, Snorts. I have nothing disparaging to say about Gentile's contributions as a fighter pilot. I have nothing but admiration and respect for his contributions as a warrior. Ultimate respect.
> 
> But that does not necessarily mean that you have to support all of his exploits. I would say the same of many Aces. I don't recall the WWII fighter pilot ace off the top of my head, but here is an example. This pilot decided that he would "impress" the US bomb group located in a nearby airfield in England and requested a low pass. He was granted permission. He performs a barrel roll and bends a wing tip. He admitted afterward how stupid he felt for demoralizing the bomber crews with his stupid stunt. He ended up an ace. It was cool, but that was not SOP and unnecessarily dangerous by his own admission.
> 
> ...



I think...you missed it completely. Who said they support anything? Who said they approved? Who said anything other than the story? Did you skim, or did you not know how Gentile finished Shangri-La, to make you think I was somehow disputing what you said?

I wasn't, but since the tone has been set.....

Ya think....Gentile was apt to do silly and dangerous things, since he augered in his P-51 "Shangri-La at the conclusion of his last mission in the ETO? In front of newspapermen, Generals, the entire works waiting around to congratulate him? Debden was close to London, and the 4th were the media's darlings, and a full house was on hand.

He flew too low, hit the ground, broke Shangri-La's back, and it was used as spare parts. Almost killed himself in the process. There is a legend it was bull dozed into a nearby farmer's pond, but the crew chief has stated plainly the bird was cannibalized. 
http://www.fourthfightergroup.com/images/resource/shangla.jpg

Meanwhile the CO of the 4th, Don Blakeslee, fired Gentile and sent him home even though it was his last mission he was so upset with him. Gentile after all, broke his rule number one, "Prang your kite and you go home". 

I lived 4 doors down from Gentile's kids, widow and her new Husband in the early 60's.


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 10, 2009)

He'll always be MY Greatest. That Boy could fly with the best.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2009)

Listen, Snorts. You posted the "coolness" thread. I never disprespected the warrior. You accuse me of "skimming", yet you read right through my post.

Closed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's granting the snortster's wish for public infamy...

Oh. Did I mention he's now banned?
_____________________________________________________________________





Snorts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BANNED
_______________________________________________

Listen, Matt:

No, you missed everything completely. I was agreeing with you and you chose to get your back up due to misinterpreting my post. You know this, and you responded with locking my thread after I don't fold like a newbie and bow down to the moderator?

You are free to say whatever you wish, but when called, react in a chicken **** manner. **** you and **** this forum.

That is chicken ****, and you are chicken ****. May as well ban me, Buck. I won't be cowed, and won't kiss your ass either. And with your lack of reading comprehension, we will butt heads again.

A quick tip. I am going to post this exact PM in public, so best move quickly to delete it.

Snorts


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice knowin' ya


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2009)

Somebody needs to get his pipes cleaned, cause that fella is too wound up... Seriously, Ive never seen someone in need of a blowjob so badly in my life....

And some smarts, barkin at a Mod is a one way ticket....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

These a$$holes with an attitiude..... when will they learn ??

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah I think, Snorts. I have nothing disparaging to say about Gentile's contributions as a fighter pilot. I have nothing but admiration and respect for his contributions as a warrior. Ultimate respect.
> 
> But that does not necessarily mean that you have to support all of his exploits. I would say the same of many Aces. I don't recall the WWII fighter pilot ace off the top of my head, but here is an example. This pilot decided that he would "impress" the US bomb group located in a nearby airfield in England and requested a low pass. He was granted permission. He performs a barrel roll and bends a wing tip. He admitted afterward how stupid he felt for demoralizing the bomber crews with his stupid stunt. He ended up an ace. It was cool, but that was not SOP and unnecessarily dangerous by his own admission.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with you. There are plenty of great pilots that do foolish things. One thing you never do is play in your own backyard. We had one put his blades right through the top of a Hummer on the berm coming back to the airfield. 

I guarantee you he felt like dumbass after trying to hot dog in his own backyard.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

I've see it happen too, hot-dogging I mean. It usually bites you in the a$$........ sooner or later.

Charles


----------

